# A bit of a Change..........



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought I'd best say hello as doubtless I will be asking lots of future questions about my new purchase... :roll:

Sadly had to sell my beloved VX220 [smiley=bigcry.gif] (below) as needed something with a little more comfort, BUT wanted it's replacement to still have 'decent' performance and be 'fun' to drive... and of course a rag-top 

A VERY hard act to follow - but I'm sure the 225 TTR will go some way to easing my pain..










Looked at several TTR's before getting the one below - its tidy, straight, clean, low miles and the correct history etc with just a few of the usual age related marks - most of which should come out with a good detail I'll be doing as soon as the weather improves, with perhaps an upgrade to 18's (opinions?)


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

nice Garry...well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

hope you enjoy it...even though i still think you should of had mine :wink: :lol:


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

jutty said:


> nice Garry...well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> hope you enjoy it...even though i still think you should of had mine :wink: :lol:


I'll swap wheels if it's any help - I'm sure those 18's or yours are are putting people off!.. ........ :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

go for RS6 Garry or if you got the funds go down the different route bentley, porsche rims etc. looks so good on merlin purple TT's 8) and some coil overs...what a car you would have then


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

jutty said:


> go for RS6 Garry or if you got the funds go down the different route bentley, porsche rims etc. looks so good on merlin purple TT's 8) and some coil overs...what a car you would have then


Stop putting idea's in my head... :lol:

Fitted adjustable coilovers on the VX as the standard Bilstein/Eibach set up was getting a little tired, but I only took it down 10mm as any more looked silly..... must admit though I do like the 18's like yours as they do fill the arches out more as at present mine looks like a Freelander.. :lol:


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

then you need spacers...my signature pic is without pics where as the shots of it in the for sale section are with spacers, such a better more aggressive apperance :evil:


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

jutty said:


> then you need spacers...my signature pic is without pics where as the shots of it in the for sale section are with spacers, such a better more aggressive apperance :evil:


TBH I'd be more than happy with the look on your siggy - even without the spacers it looks much more purposeful than mine.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Welcome Gary

Keep the comps, i love those alloys. (except when they start to corrode) Such a shame they didnt do them in 18"s

How long did you have the VX220? Im considering a VX220 or Elise 111s next.


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome people.. 



Danny Boy said:


> Welcome Gary
> 
> How long did you have the VX220? Im considering a VX220 or Elise 111s next.


Got the VX end of 07 and would still have her now but sadly needed something a little more comfortable.. 

Both the NA VX and Tubby are fantastic cars - VERY different to the TT as they are all about the driving experiance and 'very' little else, not a lot this side of expensive German or Italian exotica could compete with them in performance and handling - the downside is lack of creature comforts. (see my interior below)

I went for the VX over the Lizzy as at the time my budjet would only stretch to a S2 K-Series model meaning the dreaded HGF, where as the 2.2 NA lump in the VX is pretty unburstable (Vectra repmobile engine) also even though the VX and Elise are pretty much the same on performance, the Elise was 3 groups higher on insurance for some odd reason..

TBH though either car will have you giggling from ear to ear with the performance and handling, and as the VX is pretty rare it'll pull crowds wherever you go........ mine always did.


----------

